# tires ????????



## kamhillbilly (Dec 16, 2005)

What tires are you running ,I need a new set for my 90W250 cummins 8' boss.Looking to see what every one is using and how they like them.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Get a set of Cooper M&S tires. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Snow or not*

Are you looking for a set of straight snow tires? If so, I would highly recomend the cooper discover m+s! If you are looking for a tire that you can run year round. Take a look at Nokiantires.com..........The Vativa is one of the best year round tires out. They are made in finland and have sand in the rubber for optimal snow tracttion


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

i have used dedicated snow tires, all terrains and the such but by far the best i have had are mud tires. have two trucks with wildcat ext's studded. and a set of cooper m-s's, and on mine have Toyo open country m\t's that i have studded. these toyos have never clogged up provide great traction on snow\gravel and the road. and with the studs their great on ice too.


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

BFG All Terrians, had 3 sets them on 2 trucks, awsome


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

I run 235/85/16 BFG commercial traction t/a and they work very well


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

you opened a can of worms my friend!

I run Toyo Open Country's for summer tires- fantastic snows tho- plowing with them this season. not studded- don't benifit from studs too much in New England. I have plowed with them before also. they ARE snow rated all seasons - if you buy all season's make sure they are snow rated.

I also have dedicated snows. Depends on the tread depth of the summers if I switch.
Goodyear workhorse xtragrip is the #1 snow plower tire in my area- they're fantastic. Snow only- burn up in no time in summer months. (make sure you get the xtragrip not the standard workhorse)

BFG Commercial T/Z Traction are good brand new (have the currently on winter rims) and rapidly loose traction as they wear. Half worn they are terrible.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check out this thread under the commercial forum: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=33027


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

On my plow truck I have Cooper M/S and love them. They are the best. I also have B.F. Goodrich A/Ts which are great in mud on my beater!


----------



## remtech1 (Jan 16, 2006)

B.f. Goodrich A/t Are By Far The Best All Around Tire I Have Ever Run. There May Be Better Winter Only Tires W/ Studs, But For All Purpose They Have Great Traction ,don't Clog Up Much And Create Little Road Hum Or Vibration. I Had Mud Tires On A 4x4 Play Truck And They Gripped Great But Made Alot Of Noise On The Pavement So Get A Loud Radio If You Go W/ Mudders.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

I run Cooper M&S tires and refuse to put anything else on my trucks. last set had 85K miles on them.


----------



## kamhillbilly (Dec 16, 2005)

I was looking at the Cooper M&s yesterday ,I have also seen Nokian tires before father in law has them in Finland.I havent had good luck with BFG,I had a set of yokohama 742 liked them but they dont make them any more.Looks like Cooper is the way to go how do they handle a load? As I usually carry 150Gallons of fuel + tools etc for equipment.
Thanks for all your input:salute:


----------



## Groundwork (Sep 22, 2003)

I run studded Cooper Discoverer M&S for winter use only. I feel that they handle a load quite well, I have a salter in the back of my truck and have put in over 2,000 lbs in with very little flex in the sidewalls. Also been using them for 3 winters (1st year with the salter) now and still plenty of tread left.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Getting cooper S/T on my truck


----------



## trinitygrove (Nov 22, 2004)

Looking at all the posts, i noticed one tire that i think is awesome left out, Bridgestone Dueler A/T revo. Wicked snow tire, not at all noisy, You will pay a little more for them but well worth it, it transformed our old crap plow truck to one helluva snow pusher, its hard to lose the back end as well, grip really good. Check out tirerack.com for info and comparisons on different brands and what not, they are very useful.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

the new cooper st snow tires, now we just need some snow!


----------



## RJ snow (Oct 4, 2005)

BFG Commercial Traction run great and wear great but are a bit on the noisey side. Had mine for two winters now and they wear like iron and have excellent traction hence the name. They also come with stud holes just in case you want to stud them. The key to the BFG Comm's is watch you air pressure make sure they have enough pressure to make a nice flat even foot print.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

echovalley said:


> the new cooper st snow tires, now we just need some snow!


 looks like those will colg easily!!

Get urslef a real set of tires pro comp x terrain even has the tread in the sidewall fully siped best tire in mud snow and slush. But a great all around tire is the michelin ltx m&s


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Deleted reply.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

brad96z28 said:


> looks like those will colg easily!!
> 
> Get urslef a real set of tires pro comp x terrain even has the tread in the sidewall fully siped best tire in mud snow and slush. But a great all around tire is the michelin ltx m&s


What are you kidding me those are snow tires.People on this site should think before they just start bashing what other people are doing.I did do research before I put those tires on.This site is really losing its professionals and gaining alot of ham n egger know it alls.Didn't your mother ever teach you if you don't know what your talking about to just KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT.I had the michelins on the truck from the factory they were like banana peals


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Also to inform all you know it alls,you don't have a lot of tire choices when it comes to 17inch E rated A/Ts or Snows yet.BFG makes a great tire and so does goodyear workhorse extra grip but not in a 17inch E rated tire[but you guys already knew that]


----------



## KeystoneLawn&Landscaping (Jan 22, 2006)

The BFG Commercial T/A Traction is the next tire going on my truck. From others I've talked to, they wear well are great in the snow. I checked prices all over, and Sams Club is the place to get them


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

dizzy: Lol ya it must just be me. My tires that wont clog must be the ones that suck lol


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

brad96z28 said:


> LOL dodge I think they come standard with a ramp truck! LOL


Hey Bradley I was on Canadas snow tire approved tire list,couldn't find those pro comp ballon tires you got on your truck on there[but the cooper s/t are on there]I saw your pic of your tires those must ride right over the top of the snow being so wide


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

lol ur cooper tires must be way better then these that wont clog


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

echovalley said:


> Hey Bradley I was on Canadas snow tire approved tire list,couldn't find those pro comp ballon tires you got on your truck on there[but the cooper s/t are on there]I saw your pic of your tires those must ride right over the top of the snow being so wide


Lol im to busy plowing snow to be riding over the top of it! Skinny tires are great if u dont have a plow. And 285 are not that wide. I have a set of mud terrain 255 85 16 and these are far superior.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

These are my other tires that i have 255 85 16 mud terrain and 265 75 16 michelin ltx m&s. both are good mud terain are a bit noisy but work good. the ltx is a great all around tire. But i want the best money can buy for when im plowing it makes my job a lot easier.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

brad96z28 said:


> These are my other tires that i have 255 85 16 mud terrain and 265 75 16 michelin ltx m&s. both are good mud terain are a bit noisy but work good. the ltx is a great all around tire. But i want the best money can buy for when im plowing it makes my job a lot easier.


Hey thats funny those are cooper SST[nice tire but they burn up in the summer maybe 20k miles had 2 sets] tires next to the michelins and before you answer Cooper rebages those tires under the names courser and mastercraft and others


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

echovalley said:


> Hey Bradley I was on Canadas snow tire approved tire list,couldn't find those pro comp ballon tires you got on your truck on there[but the cooper s/t are on there]I saw your pic of your tires those must ride right over the top of the snow being so wide


 All bs asside could u post the link of that list I would be interested to see it. And Im sure it would be good info for other members to see.

brad . Not to be confused (bradley) who ever that is.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

brad96z28 said:


> All bs asside could u post the link of that list I would be interested to see it. And Im sure it would be good info for other members to see.
> 
> brad . Not to be confused (bradley) who ever that is.


Come on I thought you were a know it all do a google search


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

echovalley said:


> Hey thats funny those are cooper SST[nice tire but they burn up in the summer maybe 20k miles had 2 sets] tires next to the michelins and before you answer Cooper rebages those tires under the names courser and mastercraft and others


I run the ltx m&s in every season except for winter.smooth quiet and long lasting and a winter traction rating of a 9. Not a bad overall tire but very pricey.Ya those are a private label cooper /mastercraft/durango/other names.
I wasnt sure u could even get 20 k out of them? I have no clue what the pro comps are good for i would say they wont go over 20k either but it is purely winter tire for me.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

echovalley said:


> Come on I thought you were a know it all do a google search


 I did a yahoo search and came up with no such thing. I never said i was a know it all. Just had stated the obvious that the pro comps where an obviously far superior tire over the cooper.:yow!:


----------



## RJ snow (Oct 4, 2005)

Keystone L.&.L. said:


> The BFG Commercial T/A Traction is the next tire going on my truck. From others I've talked to, they wear well are great in the snow. I checked prices all over, and Sams Club is the place to get them


Check out BJ's Wholesale Club....$135ea... $9ea wheel deal mount & life time balances


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Goodyear Wrangler AT/S 10ply blackwalls....can't beat the 10ply to carry the weight of a plow and a salter in the bed!


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

brad96z28;279778 said:


> All bs asside could u post the link of that list I would be interested to see it. And Im sure it would be good info for other members to see.


One link *HERE* . There may be others?

But you won't find some of the severe snow rated tires on this list as it only lists RAC Member tires dedicated and marketed for winter use only. For example I didn't see the BFG AT K/O on the list because it is an AT tire ... an amazing winter plow tire in the harshest most complex plowing conditions ... and has the mountain snowflake symbol. I only wish the 285 was a little narrower for plowing ... like to try it that way anyhow.


----------

